# frog moss aka pillow moss



## frogigi (Mar 15, 2012)

hey can anyone teach me how to grow e frog moss by zoomed?
i m new to it so pls provide details. thank u


----------



## ClintonJ (May 11, 2009)

From the first link that came up when I google'd your question:

1
Fill a small bucket of water with fresh, de-chlorinated freshwater and soak the pillow moss for five to 10 minutes.

2
Place the pillow moss in a terrarium so that the soil is facing toward the bottom of the tank and the green foliage of the moss is facing upward. Pillow moss generally comes in compacted clumps, and you may need to pry the moss apart after it has soaked in order to cover the base of the terrarium.

3
Mist the moss several times each day to maintain a high level of humidity in the terrarium. Space the misting times out through the day so that the pillow moss has a chance to completely dry out in between.

4
Adjust the florescent light so that the moss receives 10 to 12 hours of light each day and ensure that the temperatures in the terrarium remain above 65 degrees. Install a heating pad to maintain the temperature, if needed.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

I wouldn't really bother with that "frog moss" stuff. It does grow occasionally, but more often than not it just never comes back to life like the package says. Do yourself a favor and get some living moist moss. Its much easier to maintain an already living moss than it is to reanimate dormant moss.


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree completely. It usually never comes back. Get yourself some living moss. There's a nursery nearby that sells large sheets for a good price pm me if interested.


----------



## frogigi (Mar 15, 2012)

damn i bought like a dozen of that so call spring back to life frog moss! damn!
so do i put e frog moss on e moist substrate or? 
okok. thanks for all that advices

kaab


----------



## jwmeeker (Dec 29, 2006)

I definitely concur on the frog moss. I went to a reptile show and was floored with how bright and vibrant it looked. I picked up a package of it and started the growing process. It looked just as bright and vibrant as it did at the show for about three days, then started falling off. I could not get it to grow for the life of me. Huge challenge.


----------

